# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  مازدا حتي لا يفرح كثيراً صفر  وهميا ًعلي شمال الوادي الأزرق

## مرهف

*نحن من رفعنا أسهمه 
ليكون الأول 
ليس لأنه كفوء بل لانه تعرض لتصفيه من الاعلام الازرق
لذا كانت وقفتنا بجانبه حتي تمت اعادته للمقدمه
...
وجد نجوم في كل خطوط الملعب 
لم يضيف اليهم شيئ بل هم من اضافوا الي مازدا بعض الانجازات
...
نعم هو الأول علي الورق
لكنه في الميدان رقم لا يمكن قرائته
سجله خالي من الانجازات 
الا بعض انجازات حققها له اللاعبين بمجهود فردي خالص
وبالحماس والغيره فقط
..
يبدو أن ماذدا نسي أو تناسي من يكون
,,,
حتي لا يسرح ماذدا كثيراً اتمني ان يعي ان الصفوه رقم صعب جداً 
لا يجب أن يجعله عتبه للوصول الي اهداف اخري عبرها
..
الصفوه يا مازدا ان لم تجد اعتذار منك
فاعلم انك ستصبح لا شيئ
..
 محمد كمال ويسن الذين تتباكي عليهم اليوم
متي اشركتهم؟
يبدو اننا امام مهازل جديده من سي مازدا ؟
...
*

----------


## عمر مجذوب

*مازدا دا اقل ما يقال عنه انه ماسوره ومصديه.كمان قعد يمدح في قاروره؟!!عوز ياكل عيش ويتلمع عند الجلافيط..عشان ناس قسم خامس والرشيد صور ما يجغمسوا في اعمدتهم المجغمسه..بس علي القسم لو اموت من الجوع ما اشكر السفيه قاروره سئ الاخلاق.
مازدا لو مشى من المنتخب بتاع اتحاد المجاملات الا يدرب سنترليق.
مازدا قوم لف..بلا هم معاك
*

----------


## yassirali66

*لم كل هذا يامازدا؟
                        	*

----------


## hass6666

*مازدا قال كلامو دا

عشان عارف انو الاعلام الاحمر ما حيأثر عليهو ( ضعيف )
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مازدا فشل في التعامل مع معسكر اسمرا بحزم وخاف يزعل قاروره عشان كده المعسكر فشل
الاعلام الاحمر هو من كشف خلافات اللاعبين في اسمرا عشان كده مازدا زعلان منهم
وكايدهم ينقد تعاقدات المريخ والتباكي على حراسه فوق يامازدا المريخ هو من صنعك
*

----------


## jafaros

*عايز يكسب ود الجلافيط وإعلامهم الضلالي
                        	*

----------


## د. أمير سمهن

*ود .... هو سبب التوترات في أسمراء
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*يا جماعة انتو ليه   محملين الزول دا فوق طاقتو
انا عندي راي في مازدا كمدرب
ولكن  طلما  هو مدرب منتخب من حقو يحافظ علي اللاعبين 
والان   وحسب الانباء  من المعسكر ان الامور هدأت كثيرا
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*ممكن واحد ينزل لينا نص الحوار
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*الصفوه يا  مازدا   ان لم تجد اعتذار منك
 فاعلم انك ستصبح لا شيئ
 ..
*

----------


## كته

*حانواصل الهتاف ضد قاروره
بلا ماذدا بلا رقشه
المريخ خط احمر
*

----------

